# Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this WEDNESDAY, special guest King Idiot...



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

I figured I'd start a thread that brands our message better... 8) 

*So the gathering is at: 

•Where: KID'S HOUSE 
•When: WEDNESDAY THE 26TH AT 7:30 PM 

Quick and easy, just show up...eat drink, go home. 

E-mails with address and info will now be sent. Thanks for playing! *


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*



kid-surf @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> I figured I'd start a thread that brands our message better... 8)
> 
> Tuesday at my place? 7:30-ish? I could pick up Tito's Tacos and beer...or whatever drink you want...milk?...no problem!
> Let's hurry an organize so we know what's up schedule wise... o-[][]-o
> ...



Sadly, Tuesday is the ONLY weekday night that will NOT work for me next week as several of us composers are doing a Logic 9 get together.

Have fun with the King


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*

uhh.. well it might work with some other guy named King!! 

I can't do Tuesday guys, its the day my movie screens  (pretty sure I mentioned that  )

just about any other day of the week though!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*

Monday?


----------



## Hal (Aug 21, 2009)

guys dont forget to take some pics :D
i dont wana miss the gathering


----------



## midphase (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys figure out the day and someone let me know.


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*

I'll be down there tues & wed nights so I'd be up for doing something either of those.

And Jay, what's this L9 event? Any chance of getting in on that?

john


----------



## tobyond (Aug 21, 2009)

Monday sounds good.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*

Monday then... or Wednesday so John can make it?

Also -- what's your pref, my place or restaurant. No prob either way!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*

no wednesday for me...but hey I have been to everyone of these....

I could miss one for a change


----------



## midphase (Aug 21, 2009)

Well...if John and King are both down on Wed. let's do it Wed. I say.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this MONDAY, special guest King Idiot...*

Monday it is...to hell with John


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this MONDAY, special guest King Idiot...*

Oh, King's good with Wed? Ok it's Wed...to hell with Craig


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this MONDAY, special guest King Idiot...*

Btw - I figure we'll toss the choice of day around and have it nailed down by the end of today. Then e-mail invites will go out tonight.


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 21, 2009)

cool with either


----------



## Garlu (Aug 21, 2009)

Could I go too?

I am visiting... and I will be here next week... It would be cool to meet you!

Best,

Vanessa.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 21, 2009)

Kid,

How about cocktails at your house and then a restaurant? 8)


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Aug 21, 2009)

what's the difference between a raging party and a rage party? 
(remembering old pics of Kid's studio lighting - probably the same?)

special guest KingIdiot!?
eeeeEEEEEEEE! >8o *screams like a jonahs brother groupie*
(sorry Ash, I couldn't resist :lol: :oops: )

Have fun guys 8)


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

Garlu @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> Could I go too?
> 
> I am visiting... and I will be here next week... It would be cool to meet you!
> 
> ...



Of course... Just realize we're ALL a bunch of idiots, not just King.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> Kid,
> 
> How about cocktails at your house and then a restaurant? 8)



Yeah...whatever everyone is down with. 8) 

I figured it may be easier at my place on quick notice, as I'm somewhat central...but I'm down for whatever the consensus is. 

Our choice seems to be...

1) My place, I get food and drink.

2) Cocktails at my place then restaurant.

3) Restaurant.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Raging Party at Kid-Surf's place this Tuesday, special guest King Idiot...*



John DeBorde @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> And Jay, what's this L9 event? Any chance of getting in on that?
> 
> john



Sorry, no. It's not at my initiative.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Fri Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Kid,
> ...



I think you will need to make the choice as the instigator of this one. I usually make the choices when I organize, it is just easier that way.

Garlu I will get you the info once Kid decides what he wants to do.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm being too accommodating aren't I. 

*So the gathering is at:

•Where: KID'S HOUSE
•When: WEDNESDAY THE 26TH AT 7:30 PM

Quick and easy, just show up...eat drink, go home.

E-mails with address and info will now be sent. Thanks for playing! 8) *


----------



## lux (Aug 21, 2009)

too accommodating this ****...where is my private fly from italy?


----------



## midphase (Aug 21, 2009)

May I suggest we all pitch in with either additional food/beverages or a donation to our host?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2009)

I am all for contributing though I won't be able to attend.

Not sure this is cool but I will share this anyway. Anytime I have been short at the LANS hangs KS has stepped forward and over paid even if I said "no that's fine". He is a real stand up guy.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 21, 2009)

midphase @ Fri Aug 21 said:


> May I suggest we all pitch in with either additional food/beverages or a donation to our host?



Are you kidding? I was only thinking of attending because it is hard for me to turn down free food and drinks


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll bring the air.

the air of GREATNESS!!!!!

atleast its not stinkness

Craig, if you don't make it out, I'll come hang out with ya. Gotta see Score anyway. Besides, he's more important! ;P


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey all, I'll be doing an Open Mic at Canters tonight if anyone is in the area and wants to come check out some mooosak

419 North Fairfax, W. Hollywood


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 23, 2009)

KingIdiot @ Sat Aug 22 said:


> I'll bring the air.
> 
> the air of GREATNESS!!!!!



Of course...I'd expect nothing less!


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, I just spoke to Andrew...I can confirm this to be absolutely true.


-general comment-

BTW and FWIW and FYI -- RSVP means: "Yes I will come - or - No I will not". This way the host knows how much supplies to buy...or not to buy. Thanks guys...  


Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## midphase (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought I did?


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry...you did, that was a general comment. I edited the previous post to reflect the general nature...


----------



## Thonex (Aug 24, 2009)

What time do the doors close for the party... I'm under a movie deadline that's mixing tomorrow... so.... maybe if I'm done....


Cheers,

AK


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm guessing some of us will be around till 11:00 or so...give or take.

I'll PM you my cell#. Feel free to call to see where we're at in the evening.


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 24, 2009)

Ha! I made friends with Opera Singer Lauren Flanigan last night, because she went to the same highschool I did... I swear.. only in LA...

anyway,

I'm doing a bunch of running around today, but I'm going to try and hit the Open Mic at the Rainbow Room tonight. Maybe do some Skid Row, since I grew up listening to music in that places hey day.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 26, 2009)

*Last reminder -- Tonight at 7:30.

See you there!* o-[][]-o


----------



## lux (Aug 26, 2009)

pictures please


----------



## Stevie (Aug 26, 2009)

so where are the pics, reportings, etc...?
FULL coverage please!


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 26, 2009)

hasnt started yet folks. I'm not sure there will be enough debauchery to have any blackmail pics tho :(

I'm sober on this trip and that means I wont be pushing for carbombs!!!

Its been a good trip out here so far guys. Its like detoxing form lazyness I've had going at home. I'm in a busy/fired up place. Staying an extra day cuz I booked a show at the Rainbow on Sunset on Sat. If anyone's in the area and can't make it to Kid's. Should be fun and random! Finally playing a dirty classic joint on the strip in a long while. Last time was ages ago!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 26, 2009)

How about a live stream? :D


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 27, 2009)

What a disaster!!!

...joking...

What a great group of people you all are! We enjoyed having you over.

Until next time... o-[][]-o 

p.s. Please only post pix where I look super cute...Choc0 will be down-loading them to place under his pillow, I don't want him to be crushed. Thanks!


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome! That was good fun Kid - thanks so much to you and Mrs Kid for having us over. o-[][]-o 

It was great seeing folks that I know, and putting faces to the names of everyone else that I got to meet. Unfortunately, I don't think I retained the proper pronunciation of "Thonex" tho Andrew - perhaps you can remind me with a phoneticization?

Hope to see you all again next time that I'm down here! ~o) 

John


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 27, 2009)

that sucked... no one broke anything, and no one passed out drunk on Kid's couch, even with all he metal cranking through the speakers! Next time shots!! (says the water guzzling dude)

Thanks again Kid, for the food and the booze, as we all go back to calling each other by our handles...

It was nice to meet all of you that came out, and see some of you that i haven't seen in a long while!

-A


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 27, 2009)

What a great time! It was great chatting with all of you, and learning what incredibly cool, down-to-earth people you all are! Hopefully everyone who attended will write in this thread so we can connect screen names to real names. 

Kid: Thanks for being such a great host! I also really enjoy hearing about your latest writing projects! Keep us updated on your work man, and best of luck on the new scripts!

Ashe, it was great to finally meeting you and chat. Glad to hear you're doing well and are getting back into the game. I've always thought you had MAJOR talent (I personally loved your work on Mindcrime 2) and cant wait to see how you manifest that talent next. 

Mike Green, always a pleasure to chat. I was very surprised you remembered my name! Cant wait to get the new flyer at this years NAMM.  Joking aside, I really look forward to your upcoming libs. Glad to hear that work has been keeping you busy, and I hope it continues. You're one of the good guys! 

Brian, it was great chatting with you about the business. Keep us updated on your projects! I just got netflix and am looking forward to watching "Graduation" this weekend.

Thonex: after meeting you and discovering what a great guy you are, I now want LASS even more! I loved your passion and energy, and look forward to one day owning your wonderful lib. Good to hear you also have some ideas for future projects as well! I really hope everything works out well for you, as its nice to see good guys win (same goes for you Mike!) 

Greg (I hope I remembered your name correctly) it was a pleasure to meet you and learn about geo tracking  Kidding; I found our conversations on the business and samples very informative. 

Kays: I somehow missed you! I wanted to thank you personally for all your wonderfully informative posts! I guess I'll have to do that at the next one. 

Thanks again Kid for being such a wonderful host. I think we all owe you a drink at the next LANS hang! Until then...


----------



## Garlu (Aug 27, 2009)

JT3_Jon, you forgot about the only girl in the party... :( (apart from Kid´s wife)

Anyway, thanks everybody for the conversation. It was a pleasure to meet you all. 

Thanks kid for organizing the party in your place. It was really nice of you. 

Hope to see you guys soon,

Best,

Vanessa (Garlu)

PS. I should have some pictures in my camera... I will post them whenever I have some free time.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

John Deborde, Aaron, Kays, King-Idiot (horns up =o ), Jon





Aaron, John Deborde, Kays




John G, Mrs-Surf


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

Jon, Vanessa, Brian R, Andrew, Jeff, Mike's leg...




Brian's leg, Andrew, Jeff's head, Mike w/devil eyes


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 28, 2009)

ha ha - it was especially fun taking that we all covered ourselves in orange makeup when we walked in the door. i had forgotten about that! :twisted:


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

I figured a costume party would be more fun...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 28, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> I figured a costume party would be more fun...



Here in Germany? :-D


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

My camera was set to "foliage", what that says about you lot...I have no clue...???


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

germancomponist @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I figured a costume party would be more fun...
> ...



German costumes are much better! 8)


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 28, 2009)

And THANKS!!! to Vanessa for the spanish wine...that I forgot to open... :oops: 

Next time... o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 28, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:
> ...



:mrgreen: o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## Garlu (Aug 28, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> And THANKS!!! to Vanessa for the spanish wine...that I forgot to open... :oops:
> 
> Next time... o-[][]-o



Hehehe, no problem. It´s a really good wine... so, enjoy it with your wife and friends... 

Hopefully, I will be moving to LA and we will be able to meet more frequently and organize more parties. 

best,

Vanessa. 

PS. I have to upload my photooos! hehe.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Vanessa!

Nice to see some pictures from you in LA with the group. Only girl, Oh me!
Can't wait to see more! 

See you at the mixing....


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 29, 2009)

Kid...

Now I really have to find out who your wife thinks are actually freaks or geeks, if none of us fits either of those!


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 29, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> p.s. My wife enjoyed meeting all of you. She was expecting a bunch of freaks-and-geeks but instead a group of great people showed up! 8)



Aw man! Next time I'll have to find an even more obnoxious shirt to wear. =o


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all, I just wanted to say thanks again. I got back home this morning. This trip to LA was invigorating and inspiring. Thanks in part to spending he evening with you guys. I've spent alot of time in my own little hole here in the bay that I've created with a bit of negativity and its affected my self worth quite a bit. This in turn has made it extremely difficult to get anything done, since it just felt like there was no use to it. Being around you guys still working and creating, reminded me that it can be done. I got a little lost in the vast, and the disconnect you get from online communications didnt leave me with much hope of actually making some steady money in the field again. However being around everyone really reminded me that, not only do I want to be one of the guys in the field, but that I *AM* one of those guys, I just lost the drive and in turn haven't been hustling, and working on my chops.

Time for that to change.

thanks all of you for hanging out and being a part of a great trip out to LA.


----------

